# Muzzy Broadheads?



## saltwaterguy (Apr 22, 2008)

I posted a while back about what type of broadhead. This is my first year with my new Mathews (no I'm not new to bow hunting.) My question is has anyone ever used the Muzzy MX-3's? I purchased them today and it was a toss up between them and the Rage! I know the Rage has a 3/4 inch more cutting diameter but I really like the fixed blade and not having to worry if the mechanical will open or not!


----------



## bowpete (Jul 14, 2012)

I have used mx-3's for seeral years. I find they fly well out to about 40-50 yards. I only shoot at deer to 30 yards. They are extremely tough, my main reason for using them because of ferrule failure in years past with other broadheads.Like all BH's they kill because of shoot placement not brand name. Good luck they will not let you down.


----------



## sqiggy (Aug 30, 2007)

I shot a regular 100gr Muzzy for years, until I couldn't find any before my Kansas hunt. On my way to Kansas, I had to go by a Cabela's. This would be my last chance of getting some new BH's. Wouldn't you know it, they didn't have them either. They did however, have the MX-3's and 4's. So I bought the MX-3's.
I ended up shooting a deer that year. Being at first light on a cloudy morning, what I thought was a broadside shot, ended up being a quartered to me shot. Deer turned while I was focusing him in on my peep. Being it was a "marginal" shot, I watched that deer run for about 80 yds and collapse. I could not believe the number that broadhead did on that buck.
I've been shooting them ever since!!!


----------



## snapper tapper (Dec 21, 2006)

Been shooting Muzzy's for about 12 years or so. 75 standard, now shooting the MX 75


----------

